# Bought a Master Forge vertical smoker from Lowe's today



## lucc (Feb 15, 2011)

Went to Lowe's at lunch to pick up another Brinkmann Gourmet vertical smoker for the house and they informed me that they no longer are carrying those smokers. They then said the Master Forge vertical charcoal smoker replaced the el cheapo. I figured for $59 I will give it a shot. First impression is that it is made from heavier gauge steel, nice coiled door handle, unit and lid handle grips are rubberized (not wood), grates are better quality, lid fits better, etc., just a better built unit.

Anyone have any experience with them? I got it cause I really want to smoke some ribs Saturday being it's going to be around 60 here. I'll probably ship it off to my bro in law's house after I pick up my 22.5" WSM.

Also, I had a 15# bag of kingsford in the cart and a guy that was working there told me they have double 15# bags for $4. I said excuse me? LOL

I picked up 3 double bags (6 15# bags) for $12. HA!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats on the new smoker and the great score on the charcoal


----------



## les3176 (Feb 15, 2011)

What are you talking about??? The lid for the brinkman gourmet fits perfect!!!!!  HAHAHAHA


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice score on the charcoal, I'm gonna swing by Lowe's today to see if the sale is at all their stores. Sounds like you got a pretty good smoker there too.


----------



## lucc (Feb 16, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice score on the charcoal, I'm gonna swing by Lowe's today to see if the sale is at all their stores. Sounds like you got a pretty good smoker there too.




 Ha, don't know how good a $59 smoker could be but I have smoked some nice meat on the el cheapo Brinkmann Gourmet vertical charcoal/water smoker. This unit is identical except better built, I will try and post pics after I put it together.

Definitely check your local Lowe's. ;)


----------



## lucc (Feb 16, 2011)

les3176 said:


> What are you talking about??? The lid for the brinkman gourmet fits perfect!!!!!  HAHAHAHA




 LOL!!!


----------



## lucc (Feb 16, 2011)

I also forgot to mention that the base, where the charcoal sits, connects to the chamber/body using 3 latches. Now I can pick up and move the whole unit without having to go back for the base as I do with the Bman Gourmet.


----------



## solebrutha (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought the same smoker this past weekend from Lowes as well. $60 bucks. It worked fantastic but I had to experiment a little to get it to stay around 250. first I tried Minion Method with Kingsford original, but it burned over 350 for a couple hours; problem it there's no vent on top and the vents on the bottom cannot be dampened. second time I just filled the charcoal pan with a half a weber chiminey woth of already lit coal. I had an initial spike into the low 300's but after that and through 3 more charcoal refills the smoker stayed rock solid at 250. I'm thinking that after theres a layer of ash in the bottom of the charcoal pan, it seems to self-dampen the air flow to just the right amount.

next Time I'm going to try it with a full chiminey's worth of pre-lit charcoal. I'm thinking I can get closer to 4 hours in the 225-275 range, we'll see.

I'd like to get a WSM but $300 when $60 gave me perfect temperature is hard to justify. Of Course I won't really know until I've really put this smoker through it's paces


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2011)

Solebrutha said:


> I bought the same smoker this past weekend from Lowes as well. $60 bucks. It worked fantastic but I had to experiment a little to get it to stay around 250. first I tried Minion Method with Kingsford original, but it burned over 350 for a couple hours; problem it there's no vent on top and the vents on the bottom cannot be dampened. second time I just filled the charcoal pan with a half a weber chiminey woth of already lit coal. I had an initial spike into the low 300's but after that and through 3 more charcoal refills the smoker stayed rock solid at 250. I'm thinking that after theres a layer of ash in the bottom of the charcoal pan, it seems to self-dampen the air flow to just the right amount.
> 
> next Time I'm going to try it with a full chiminey's worth of pre-lit charcoal. I'm thinking I can get closer to 4 hours in the 225-275 range, we'll see.
> 
> I'd like to get a WSM but $300 when $60 gave me perfect temperature is hard to justify. Of Course I won't really know until I've really put this smoker through it's paces




First off let me say Welcome to SMF. Congrats on the new smoker. Now if you would go over to the Roll call section & introduce yourself, we can all give you a proper SMF welcome.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 28, 2011)

welcome to SMF and congrats on your new smoker.. man if only they had that deal on lump...


----------



## zdburns (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello LUCC and others...I saw the Master Forge Vertical Charcoal Smoker/Grill at Lowes and think I'm gonna grab it.  Figured I'd go home and google it first, and came across this forum.  How has the grill held up?  Is it good for grilling, too?  I'm basically looking to find a charcoal grill and smoker to supplement my gas grill...

Thanks!


----------



## solebrutha (Jun 6, 2011)

It has worked great. I have since given it to a buddy of mine who was still smoking on a kettle grill. I pulled the trigger on a WSM. But I know that he used it this past weekend and smoked a beautiful butt. using Minion method on the charcoal he smoked the butt to 195 degrees in 10 hours on the single load of charcoal.

Neither of us has used it as a grill to my knowledge, but I would think that that would work well also.

I had done butts, chicken, and ribs on the smoker before giving it away. I still don't think you can beat it for the price, I had just been wanting that WSM for a year and a half now.


----------



## zdburns (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## lucc (Jun 7, 2011)

I've smoked ribs and a pork shoulder on this smoker and had nothing but good results. The only issue I have had are temp spikes but what do you expect from a $40 smoker. I've never used it to grill but have used other vertical smokers for grilling in the past with good results. I just got a 22.5" WSM as a father's day gift so this is going to go to my buddy or as a back up if we have a party or something.


----------



## m1marin (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi there - I received the Master Forge as a b-day gift. I was wondering if laying a piece of foil on the hole (just big enough to cover the hole) at the very bottom of the unit would help control the temp. It could just be moved to expose more of the hole and let in more air. Any thoughts?


----------



## lucc (Oct 7, 2011)

I guess you can mess around with the vent on the bottom of the charcoal pan/chamber. Maybe just get a piece of sheetmetal and attach it so you can open/close easily.


----------



## m1marin (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's what I rigged up using some metal brackets I had laying around. (The screw hangs out of the bottom.) I'm doing a seasoning run right now so I'll see how it works.


----------



## mtb2005 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have the same smoker and I can't seem to keep the temps steady. It'll go from 225 to 170-190 in just 2 hours. Is it because a lot of smoke leaks around the lid and the door? I'm a newbie to smoking meat but I really want to improve!
 


Solebrutha said:


> It has worked great. I have since given it to a buddy of mine who was still smoking on a kettle grill. I pulled the trigger on a WSM. But I know that he used it this past weekend and smoked a beautiful butt. using Minion method on the charcoal he smoked the butt to 195 degrees in 10 hours on the single load of charcoal.
> 
> Neither of us has used it as a grill to my knowledge, but I would think that that would work well also.
> 
> I had done butts, chicken, and ribs on the smoker before giving it away. I still don't think you can beat it for the price, I had just been wanting that WSM for a year and a half now.


----------



## mostro (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi folks, new member with first post. Very cool site!

I thought I would share my experience trying to buy this MF. That acronym _could_ mean Master Forge, but at the moment I have another suggestion. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The first unit I brought home had just a wee manufacturing flaw... the lip of the main cylinder body had been crushed massively during fab. Apparently there's a guy with a big hammer near the end of the production line, because the devastation wasn't enough to prevent this one from getting painted, packed, and shipped. I took it back to Lowe's and had them open the other box on the shelf -- the one I had passed over due it featuring a huge dent. We looked it over and it seemed OK, but I somehow stupidly missed one corner and this time it was the base that had an angry dent in it, this time with all the paint scraped off. I don't care that not it's not pretty I tried to tell myself. It didn't work... I do care. Plus these seem to have enough sealing/alignment issues as they are, without being bludgeoned into submission.

Long story short, you might want to crack the box and examine this unit in the store before you bring it home! I'll have to wait a bit now until I can start using a real smoker (I've been doing this with indirect heat on a gas grill for years). I told the wife that this was a sign from the universe that I should probably look at a WSM but to my great surprise she didn't laugh.

I'm not bashing the model, I still want to get one because I like the price point and the removable base design that avoids having to mod a Brinkmann, so will keep trying.

Back to looking at rib pron...


----------



## mostro (Dec 28, 2011)

Am I going to let two badly fabbed units and no response to my last post slow me down? Naw. I picked up a third version of this same smoker from Lowe's yesterday and it was perfect right out of the box... hooray. There were, however, two other boxes on the shelf with fork blade holes going right through the box. A third looked as though a granite slab had fallen on it. Who the hell handles these, Three Stooges Logistics Co.? LOL

I brought it home, put it together, cleaned it, and set up an easy chicken smoke with leg quarters and bone-in breast to see how this MF would perform without trashing any expensive cuts.

Filled it with a half chimney full of hot Royal Oak lump and a handful of apple chips and it quickly went to 200 and parked there for more than an hour, slowly dropping until I got another chimney ready. By then it had dropped down to 150. I probably should have used the minion method but everyone else seems to have trouble keeping temps DOWN with this smoker so I was trying to be conservative first time out. Did I mention that it was 30 degrees outside? *hits self with chimney* The chicken was delicious after 2.5 hours, a loooooong dip in the temps kept it from finishing sooner. The skin/exterior was a tad bit dry but the rest was moist, juicy and delicious.

Seems there isn't enough airflow with this guy to get temps to 225-250? Let alone higher temps for carmelizing, etc.

I'm going to do a pork tenderloin this weekend and am now researching mods to increase performance. I should note that this smoker was not my first choice, I was hankering for a WSM and almost bought one recently after my earlier bad experience with those two damaged units from Lowe's. However, after buying a new car, new computer, and new TV this last month (oh yeah, and then there was Christmas) the WSM was def NOT in the cards for me.

So this was my only affordable choice. Having said that, this unit is very solid and seems much better made than similar Brinkmann and GrillPro el-cheapos. BUT it will probably never perform to my satisfaction without being modified. First order of business is to install exhaust and intake vents to improve airflow and gain control over it... along with judicious use of stove rope to seal up some of the larger gaps where body parts join. If anyone has any ideas they've implemented on their own MF smoker or sees any holes in what I've described, please share.

Happy Smoking.


----------



## mtb2005 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm having the same problems as you! I tried the minion method, but the temps still dropped faster than I expected. Let me know how you mod the smoker because I need the same treatment!


----------



## mostro (Dec 28, 2011)

This thread seems to be a popular reference for folks wanting to modify a Brinkmann... on this particular page there's a guy who is applying some of the same mods to the MF smoker. I'm going to use some of the same ideas. Apologies for the offsite link, hope that's not a problem.

http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=547883&sid=e5b7f8d95a40b1ca0bf0174c046176cc

Here's the original full write up on mods to the ECB...

http://home.comcast.net/~day_trippr/smoker_mods.htm


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 29, 2011)

I cut a 1 1/2 inch hole in the flattest part of the lid for a vent, I use a aluminum disk to adjust the air flow.

The disk is loose, but it stays in place.

I use an adjustable aquarium air pump for air flow into the bottom hole.

Minimum mods...it works great.


----------



## mtb2005 (Dec 30, 2011)

Mostro said:


> This thread seems to be a popular reference for folks wanting to modify a Brinkmann... on this particular page there's a guy who is applying some of the same mods to the MF smoker. I'm going to use some of the same ideas. Apologies for the offsite link, hope that's not a problem.
> 
> http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=547883&sid=e5b7f8d95a40b1ca0bf0174c046176cc
> 
> ...




I'll have to check out that thread.




SausageBoy said:


> I cut a 1 1/2 inch hole in the flattest part of the lid for a vent, I use a aluminum disk to adjust the air flow.
> 
> The disk is loose, but it stays in place.
> 
> ...


Have you tried using an aluminum disk for the bottom hole? Are you able to maintain steady temps with these two mods? It seems like my temps go from 225 to 190 in about 2 hours.

Also, do you guys have a lot of smoking come out through where the lid goes into the body and around the little door?


----------



## mauismoker (Jan 20, 2012)

The best mod for this unit is to add a charcoal grate in the charcoal pan that sits an inch above the bottom.  I just did this to mine and now have to figure out how to maintain a lower temp because of how this lets more air circulate around the coals.  For how to do this, check out this link:

http://home.comcast.net/~day_trippr/smoker_mods.htm


----------



## danbono (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi All How are the Master Forge smokers holding up.. I'm new to smoking and was looking at these smokers in Lowes the other day, for my 1st Smoker?

Any tips on wood/charcoal, going to use it moslty for ribs and brisket at 1st.

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi All I'm going with a Master Force Vertical Smoker from Lowes. I began looking into the Electric one, seems to be a lot less complicated then the charcoal one.
Would the smoking results/taste be the same with either one? Would I still have to DO the mods with the electric one?
Other questions:
1 Charcoal, Lump / briquettes

2 Wood, chips / chunks /pellets
 

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Apr 3, 2012)

Hin All I went with Master Forge Electric smoker..I have 3 smokes so far, works good..I don't have to worry about adding charcoal.

I  just have to keep an eye on the smoker temps,some times they do change rapidly, that is  where the Maverick 732 comes in handy.

I can keep an eye on temps while watching tv or at the computer.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Ribs n chicken came out real good, have to work on my briskets 2 of 3 came out dry..

Thanks Dan


----------



## paddyg (Jul 11, 2012)

I bought this same MF smoker and it has some issues. But it has the bones of a great little inexpensive smoker!  I have had a ball making up and borrowing mods to do to this thing and I am really pleased with the results. I am doing a Youtube video about the whole process. I'll post a link as soon as I get it done.

Needed fixes. ..

Not enough air flow to the fire pan.

Ashes keep smothering the fire.

Not sealing properly.

Therm in the wrong place.

No way to control air flow.

No vents in the lid.

But with my modified MF vertical smoker I can hold 280-300 degrees for 6-7 hours with no interaction from me, and I have a few more fixes to do to it.  The smoker cost me $59, the mods so far have set me back about $50. So I have a great looking, great smoking cooker for about a hundred bucks.  I figure if I lkeep the whole project under $150 I am still way ahead of the game measured aginst a WSM or similar cookers.

PaddyG


----------



## yosemite sam (Sep 29, 2012)

I noticed a lot of folks talk about not being able to maintain temps on the master forge (or Brinkmann) and also noticed those posts tend to be in the colder months.  If your thin-walled smoker is in the summertime air and sun, you'll struggle with gaining temps...if it is in the colder months (as in Thanksgiving and Christmas seasons, when smoked meats really hit the spot!) you'll be struggling to keep up the temps.  I came up with a quickie fix a few years ago that has worked famously, and compares to the insulation values of such as the "Big Green Egg" etc.  Go to any big box hardware store, and buy a 4x8 sheet of aluminum faced, 1 1/2 to 2 inch rigid insulation.  Cut it to make a surround sized to your liking, using duct tape to "hinge" the whole thing, and use it as a wind break.  It reflects heat back to the smoker in the winter, and stops the wind from sucking your heat away.  In the summer, you don't need to use it, but if you did, you could use far less charcoal.  Use a piece of plywood for a lid, put on some relatively light weights on the corners if its windy, and it works like a dream.  (Just don't get the material _too_ close to the smoker, because the rigid foam can melt.


----------



## vayank5150 (Jan 7, 2013)

I would like to see this Youtube video if you got it completed?


----------



## chilbolt (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi guys, I bought this same Master Forge bullet water smoker about a month ago and love it!  I will have to upload pics of my mods later but after a few small adjustments, I am able to hold steady at 225 for 8 hours with charcoal left over!  I cut a piece of sheet metal and attached it to a pivoting screw on the bottom so i can control the air intake.  I  can swivel it open, closed or anything in between.  I also used tin snips and cut out a "weber-style" circular 4 hole intake that is also mounted on the bottom of the base.  I used a step bit to drill out 4 perfect holes.  I now have 2 intakes that I can control.  It is very nice to have this control, especially when I am done with a cook because once the vents are closed my fire goes out and my unused charcoal can be re-used for the next smoke.

Charcoal pan mods: http://home.comcast.net/~day_trippr/smoker_mods.htm I used this man's build as a guideline, but I simplified it so it worked for me.  I added a grate to the charcoal pan by drilling 3 evenly spaced holes around the outside rim (1" high).  I inserted a stainless steel bolt with washers on each side and used 2 nuts to hold it in place; this created a resting place for my new $9 weber grate.  It is a great grate!  I have plenty of air intake, and with the raised grate the air can get under my coals.  It is nice that the ash falls below the coals which does not snuff out my fire.

I cut one more "weber-style" circular 4-hole intake that i might mount on my lid so that i can increase the amount of exhaust coming out of the smoker.  For $59 plus another misc. $15 for a grill grate and nuts/bolts/washers I have a DYNAMITE  smoker that will last all day on the same batch of lump charcoal (minion method).  I have already used it for ribs, picnic pork shoulder, chicken legs/thighs, 8 lb turkey breast, turkey legs, mango-lime fresh atlantic salmon, and chicken breast.


----------



## umasstom (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi All, I need some help from someone that owns this smoker....I was at lowes yesterday and saw the master forge vertical smoker open box on clearance for 48 dollars.... I found the guy in that zone and told him I'd be willing to get the old display model thats missing a grate off his hands for like 30 bucks.  He agreed way to quickly so later when he was marking the tag I pushed a little further and he marked it to 24.00.  I didn't get to happy till I got past the manager at the front who gave me a grumpy look that it was so cheap.

SOOOOOOOO.  it only had one meat rack and it doesn't have the water pan other than that perfect. 

I need somebody to measure the water pan and tell me if the brinkmann 13.5 water pan works with this smoker.  heres the link to bass pro's

http://www.basspro.com/Brinkmann-PorcelainCoated-Water-Pan/product/59968/
 

Thanks

Tom


----------



## chilbolt (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Tom, my smoker is at our beach house and we won't be down until President's Weekend.  Hopefully one of these guys can help you sooner than that.  If it doesn't fit perfectly, you could do this:

1) add three bolts going around the smoker with nuts to secure them in place.  *this should be done at the height of the bottom of the water pan*

2) add a cheep grill grate on top of the bolts

3) place water pan on the grill grate

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## vayank5150 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom, I got this smoker for Christmas, and the supplied water pan is one of the few items I have not had to modify yet.  Mine is 12.5" in diameter, but there is enough room in the smoker for the 13.5" pan to fit.  You will just have to modify the three supplied hanger brackets slightly, or maybe even replace them outright with some other form of hardware.


----------



## umasstom (Feb 8, 2013)

Sweet thanks ill order the 13.5 and modify as needed.


----------



## gigantor (Feb 13, 2013)

The ventilation at the bottom is a terrible design.  I have the Master Forge Smoker (earlier version that was taller)

You need to drill holes, install a damper to better control the temp.   here's a link to the best mod for this unit.

http://home.comcast.net/~day_trippr/smoker_mods.htm#thermometer


----------



## gigantor (Feb 13, 2013)

If you're in San Diego, the Mission Valley Lowe's has the older MF unit on clearance at $20.  Mod it & you have a WSM ...except it's only about 15.5"


----------



## gburgnut (Feb 15, 2013)

If anyone is looking for the masterforge they have one in Palmyra Pa
I bought one they have one left can't wait to start mods like my brinkman


----------



## chevytech77 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have added 6 1-1/8" air holes to the outer fire box casing of mine to add more air. Now I just need to put a raised coal rack in too. I hate hauling my big smoker around while we camp all summer so this smaller/more portable smoker makes perfect sense as long as I can get it to smoke meat well. So far, in stock form with lump charcoal, it has been nothing but a disappointment.


----------



## superdave (Dec 17, 2013)

ChevyTech77 said:


> I have added 6 1-1/8" air holes to the outer fire box casing of mine to add more air. Now I just need to put a raised coal rack in too. I hate hauling my big smoker around while we camp all summer so this smaller/more portable smoker makes perfect sense as long as I can get it to smoke meat well. So far, in stock form with lump charcoal, it has been nothing but a disappointment.


I know this thread is under "Charcoal Smokers" but if you get frustrated with heat control on this unit, consider getting one of these for it.

http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/propane_cast_iron_burner.htm


----------



## sniltz (Dec 18, 2013)

I love my Master Forge!  I've had it a good while and never seem to have any problem out of it.  I know it doesn't have much air vents but, I just put mine up of 2 cinder blocks and use the minion method.  It stays around 250-275 degrees most of the time.  Sometimes it will spike to 300 degrees.  Here is mine with 2 butts and a turkey on it.













367.jpg



__ sniltz
__ Dec 18, 2013


















368.jpg



__ sniltz
__ Dec 18, 2013


















370.jpg



__ sniltz
__ Dec 18, 2013






As you can see mine has got some wear and tear on it.


----------



## chevytech77 (Mar 7, 2014)

I finally got myself a grate to make a charcoal rack with so as soon as I get some time (been busy enjoying the plentiful snow up here in Michigan on my snowmobiles all winter) I will get it set up and start smoking again.


----------



## chilbolt (Apr 22, 2014)

just an update, I have been using this smoker about a year and half and it is still doing a great job.  No parts have broken or rusted.  Everything, including my aforementioned mods have held up great and allow for consistent smoking results.  I did end up drilling two 1" holes into the lid for some extra exhaust flow and that seems to help it breathe a little better.  For $70 plus a few mods this has turned out to be an awesome "first" smoker for me.  I think my next project is to make a hybrid UDS/22.5 WSM.  I have an extra weber kettle and a spare drum--i'm pretty sure that I can modify the drum to fit between the top an bottom of the kettle. I plan to also shorten the legs on the the kettle base.  Any thoughts?


----------



## chevytech77 (May 28, 2014)

Put the charcoal grate it. Smoked a 10 lb butt and a 12 lb turkey on it this past weekend. Both turned out alright but using apple wood it still struggles to get up to/maintain temperature. Everybody loved the food but looking at the finished butt color, I knew it could be better. Still pretty frustrated with it but I don't want to give up on it yet as it's portability is the main reason I have it. Suggestions?


----------



## chilbolt (Aug 29, 2014)

Chevy Tech,have you had any luck getting your master forge dialed in?  how's it running for you lately?  Have you done any modifications to it yet?


----------



## chevytech77 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry for the super late reply but no, I havent. I still struggle to get anything smoked quite right in it and temperature control is very difficult as well. I even added a top vent to it with little success.


----------

